# Digial Library of Mathematical Functions



## Kreij (Jul 2, 2008)

NIST has put up a preview of a web site called the Digital Library of Mathematical Functions.



> The DLMF is designed to be the definitive reference work on the "special" functions of applied mathematics--functions that occur very frequently in mathematical modeling and have applications in areas such as cryptography and signal analysis. The DLMF provides basic information for using these functions, including their definitions, ways to represent them mathematically, illustrations of how the functions behave with extreme values, and relationships between functions.
> 
> The DLMF also provides visual aids on the behavior of functions, including interactive web-based tools for rotating and zooming in on 3D representations. Mouse over any mathematical function, and you get a description of what it is; click on it, and you get an entire page on the function.
> 
> Compiled by the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST), the initial release is a five-chapter preview of the 36-chapter reference tool. The 31 additional chapters will be released in early 2009. With more than 9000 equations and more than 500 figures, it will have about twice the amount of technical material of the 1964 "Handbook of Mathematical Functions." An approximately 1000-page print edition that covers all of the mathematical information available online will also be published. The NIST editors for the project include Frank W.J. Olver, Daniel W. Lozier, Ronald F. Boisvert, and Charles W. Clark.



Quote snippet taken from Dr. Dobb's Report 07/02/2008


----------

